# My Smallest Aquascape



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

I was bored so I spent roughly 13 minutes trying to put scrap pieces of this and that together to see if I could form a small aquascaping cube.

Its the type of cubes used to hold wedding flowers in weddings.
I believe it can hold up to 0.2-0.3 gallon

Plants: 
Anubias nana petite
Hygrophila polysperma x2
Mini water lettuce

Substrate: 
Eco complete

Creatures:
Painted Fire Red Shrimps x2

Substrate...








More substrate....








Ohko fragments....








Plants plants more plants...








Filling up...








Add two PFRs...








Voila









All the scrap into one small cube  yayyyy~


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute. The hygro will grow emerged. It makes a nice effect.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Ya unfortunately I won't be keeping it for long because no heater for the two shrimps.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the layout, Dawna. I wouldn't worry about PFR's and the temperature. I had a group of them in a no-tech tank for years in my bedroom (I believe it only held a maximum of 1.75 gallons). The room was air conditioned during the summer. The shrimp didn't seem to mind. It had a little Elite internal filter that ran some of the time. I only topped off the tank from evaporation.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## pandamom (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow, I love this idea, I had no idea…. I have several of those containers, thinking I might try one of these… Have to look up how to look after shrimp. Cool.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

nice work, it's adorable.


----------



## C-kidder (Aug 2, 2014)

This is an amazing Idea!! It would also make an amazing Christmas gift to an amateur Aqua scaper. I will be doing something similar now as I have a bunch of left over stuff as well 

You don't need a heater for those shrimp unless your in a unheated basement or something like that. I run 1 shrimp tank on my main floor at room temp and they don't have any issues in there.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

CRS Fan said:


> I like the layout, Dawna. I wouldn't worry about PFR's and the temperature. I had a group of them in a no-tech tank for years in my bedroom (I believe it only held a maximum of 1.75 gallons). The room was air conditioned during the summer. The shrimp didn't seem to mind. It had a little Elite internal filter that ran some of the time. I only topped off the tank from evaporation.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


 Maybe I'll keep it up for a week and see how it goes then. Thanks Stuart


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

C-kidder said:


> This is an amazing Idea!! It would also make an amazing Christmas gift to an amateur Aqua scaper. I will be doing something similar now as I have a bunch of left over stuff as well
> 
> You don't need a heater for those shrimp unless your in a unheated basement or something like that. I run 1 shrimp tank on my main floor at room temp and they don't have any issues in there.


You should post it when you do make something similar. It felt like an aquarist jigsaw puzzle while doing it, seeing what you can do and fit with limited space and items 
I had my fist stuck in the cube at one point with one of the rocks while seeing what angle to place it at haha. I had to use tweezer for the plants after I have placed the rocks in


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Did you use dirt or just Eco Complete and called it "dirt"? If just Eco, you should be fine !

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

CRS Fan said:


> Did you use dirt or just Eco Complete and called it "dirt"? If just Eco, you should be fine !
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> Stuart


Good idea, I should change the wording, it was all eco complete. I didnt want my hands all wet so I just used the fluval shrimp net to scoop two portions out of my 15g shrimp tank xD


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I like it. Great idea. I agree with Crs Fan. Let it be and see what happens  keep us posted


----------



## Smallermouse (Jan 28, 2012)

that would be a perfect xmas gift.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Any updates Dawna?


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

It looks exactly the same haha. I top it off every two days with syringe. I'll probably take a picture in a week, give it a bit longer to see if there's any noticeable differences. I removed the shrimps back into my other tank though because it seems a bit tight for them. I'll try shrimp fry if I could catch them


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Here is an update of the cube. It has not changed much except the water lettuce that was floating on the cube.
I have not done anything to it.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Inspiring


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

Here is an update of the cube. I did not do anything to it but top up water. The hygrophila polysperma has grown emersed out of the water. Because it got too tall, it leans over a bit.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw this thread today, looks great!


----------

